# Who is the earliest member who joined here ?



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I think i am still a new member here
I am only a junior member...
I joined here in August 2007 (i being member here until about 4 moths)

*WHO IS THE EARLIEST MEMBER WHO JOINED HERE ???*

I think all of the Super Moderator is the earliest member...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Joe made the first post, so my bet is it was him!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha I have been here as this name for almost two years, been a lurker since almost day one. Can you believe I ever lurked?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> haha I have been here as this name for almost two years, been a lurker since almost day one. Can you believe I ever lurked?


I lurked here since December 2005 didn't really start posting regularly till Chat Goldens turned into Chat Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I lurked here since December 2005 didn't really start posting regularly till Chat Goldens turned into Chat Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


Hmmmmm, never heard it called that yet!!! :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I lurked here since December 2005 didn't really start posting regularly till Chat Goldens turned into Chat Extra Virgin Olive Oil.


lol....you joined here a couple weeks after I did.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kezia14 said:


> I think all of the Super Moderator is the earliest member...


lol....For was created in April of 2005. I didn't join until December 2005. And I believe that all moderators (other than Joe and Vierka) joined after me....

Dilligas was an early member, but isn't a moderator anymore.


----------

